# Wismec Reuleaux DNA200 & RX200 Silicone Covers in Stock



## Sir Vape (30/12/15)

We now have silicone covers for them sexy Rolo's 









Get yours here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/12/15)

Awesome! Will be getting one for my Rolo DNA200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Awesome! Will be getting one for my Rolo DNA200



NB the covers (well the one I got) is for the RX200... but they fit fine and only slightly hide the screen a little... I love the cover!


----------



## Sir Vape (30/12/15)

That was our mistake Rob. The DNA 200 we have only in black and grey. The RX we have in a range of other colours. Will keep a grey DNA 200 aside for when you pop in next.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/15)

Sir Vape said:


> That was our mistake Rob. The DNA 200 we have only in black and grey. The RX we have in a range of other colours. Will keep a grey DNA 200 aside for when you pop in next.



Nope it was my mistake... @ET gave me a grey one and I spotted the white and swopped... thanks I will keep the white one... I smaak it stukkend! Thanks! 

I didn't realise you had both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

I like the camo. Is the camo for the rx?


----------



## Sir Vape (31/12/15)

Yeah Camo is for the RX


----------



## Christos (31/12/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Yeah Camo is for the RX






Guess I'll have to get a regular colour then.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NYRAD (2/1/16)

Can you perhaps snap a pic of the red one please for the rx200


----------

